# [SOLVED] SoundBlaster Audigy 2 NX not recognized

## Kaso_da_Zmok

I just got this very old external sound card and it is not working at all.

i plugged it to my box and i was able to run alsamixer and select it as sound card and move the sliders.

But after reboot it was gone and could not be recognized again.

I tried to disable the onboard sound card and pull the webcam that has USB microphone audio device. nothing makes this card appear as sound card.

Have tried in in Windows 7 x64 and it was recognized automatically. 

```
Bus 007 Device 004: ID 041e:3020 Creative Technology, Ltd SoundBlaster Audigy 2 NX
```

This is what i get in dmesg if i plug it in.

```
[   60.451188] snd-usb-audio 7-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[   60.451194] snd-usb-audio 7-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[   60.454039] snd-usb-audio: probe of 7-2:1.0 failed with error -5
```

i have found some old posts from 2003,2004,2005,2006 but looks like everyone threw this USB sound card out as rubbish.

Some ppl noticed that it worked last time on kernel 2.6.12 and after anything higher it failed to be recognized.

I am wondering if anyone has this sound card running on linux.

I do have the older Sound Blaster Live 24bit USB at home and it just works as USB audio.

The only problem i can see is that it is recognized as USB 1.1 device and from specification docs i see it is USB 2.0 ready.

```
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 045e:00f4 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam VX-6000 (SN9C20x + OV9650)

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1058:0701 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. 

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 413c:1003 Dell Computer Corp. Keyboard Hub

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc. Optical Wheel Mouse

Bus 003 Device 004: ID 413c:2010 Dell Computer Corp. Keyboard

Bus 007 Device 004: ID 041e:3020 Creative Technology, Ltd SoundBlaster Audigy 2 NX

```

```
t3400 ~ # lsusb -t

7-2:1.0: No such file or directory

7-2:1.1: No such file or directory

7-2:1.2: No such file or directory

/:  Bus 08.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

/:  Bus 07.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

    |__ Port 2: Dev 4, If 0, Class=audio, Driver=, 12M

    |__ Port 2: Dev 4, If 1, Class=audio, Driver=, 12M

    |__ Port 2: Dev 4, If 2, Class=audio, Driver=, 12M

/:  Bus 06.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

/:  Bus 05.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

/:  Bus 04.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

/:  Bus 03.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

    |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=hub, Driver=hub/3p, 12M

        |__ Port 1: Dev 4, If 0, Class=HID, Driver=usbhid, 12M

        |__ Port 1: Dev 4, If 1, Class=HID, Driver=usbhid, 12M

    |__ Port 2: Dev 3, If 0, Class=HID, Driver=usbhid, 1.5M

/:  Bus 02.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci_hcd/6p, 480M

    |__ Port 5: Dev 2, If 0, Class=vend., Driver=sn9c20x, 480M

    |__ Port 5: Dev 2, If 1, Class=audio, Driver=snd-usb-audio, 480M

    |__ Port 5: Dev 2, If 2, Class=audio, Driver=snd-usb-audio, 480M

    |__ Port 6: Dev 3, If 0, Class=stor., Driver=usb-storage, 480M

/:  Bus 01.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci_hcd/6p, 480M

t3400 ~ # 

```

But that USB 1.1 stuff should not cause problems unless i want 96kHz.

according to creative

http://connect.creativelabs.com/opensource/Wiki/SoundCard%20Support.aspx

USB Audio

The ALSA project supports USB audio, and Creative devices such as the XMod and Audigy 2 NX should work.

My guess is that it might have something to do with usb bandwidth. will try to disconnect all other usb devices tomorrow.

Cause i saw the sound card coming up once when plugged it the first time.

---

Nothing changes if the SB is the only device on the box.

```
Feb 22 08:42:10 [kernel] [44742.387024] usb 8-2: new full-speed USB device number 4 using uhci_hcd

Feb 22 08:42:10 [kernel] [44742.557050] usb 8-2: New USB device found, idVendor=041e, idProduct=3020

Feb 22 08:42:10 [kernel] [44742.557054] usb 8-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Feb 22 08:42:10 [kernel] [44742.557057] usb 8-2: Product: SB Audigy 2 NX

Feb 22 08:42:10 [kernel] [44742.557060] usb 8-2: Manufacturer: Creative Technology Ltd

Feb 22 08:42:10 [kernel] [44742.563048] snd-usb-audio: probe of 8-2:1.0 failed with error -5
```

Last edited by Kaso_da_Zmok on Thu Feb 23, 2012 8:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

Ok, i took the card home where i have GA-MA770T-UD3 mobo with onboard sound card disabled and where i was using external SB Live 24bit. 

According to my investigation the onboard sound card midi has some clash with this SB 2 NX.

So disabling onboad sound card might help. But not always cause at work i had this hooked up to Dell T3400 with disabled onboad sound and still no go.

So i take the SB Live 24bit USB to work and keep this SB Audigy 2 NX at home.

===

but will try again on the dell t3400 so i can sleep.

===

so no go on that T3400 even with onboard audio disabled.

weird.

----------

